# Extended Weather Forecasts?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Which weather websites do trust when looking beyond 5-7 days?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Climate Prediction Center 

And yes too hot and dry for Indy.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

If you want to mess around with some of the longer range GFS/EMCWF models, check out the Penn State E-Wall. It's good for looking at general trends in the longer range.

Penn State E-Wall


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

g-man said:


> Climate Prediction Center
> 
> And yes too hot and dry for Indy.


I really wish you hadn't introduced me to that site. I am downright depressed about our next 6 weeks. Even through the next 6 months. Warmer than normal and dryer than normal. No break from the heat till mid-October. No rain. We are not going to have a fall at all. Maybe in December.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

rob13psu said:


> If you want to mess around with some of the longer range GFS/EMCWF models, check out the Penn State E-Wall. It's good for looking at general trends in the longer range.
> 
> Penn State E-Wall


Yeah I like to look at the GFS model for the long term forecast. The two sites below are the ones I usually use. You have to obviously have some knowledge of weather models and the use of zulu time to know exactly what your looking at.

https://www.pivotalweather.com/model.php

https://weather.cod.edu/forecast/


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

NOAA.gov

https://www.weather.gov/

Best satellite radar, and I use them for weather warning radio codes and instant local weather warnings and updates.

I never go boating without checking.

Composite loop is what I watch most.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

For extended forecast 2+ weeks out to 3 months, I use AccuWeather and for most of the year it has been more accurate than the local weatherman.


----------

